# Prazi Pro + Low salt dosages okay?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like flukes are back.. (probably should clean my siphon somehow in case some got stuck there) So I've treated with the recommended dosage of Prazi Pro but I also have about 5 tea spoons of non iodized salt and 5 table spoons of epsom salts in the tank to help my gH/kH and a small wound on a discus. I'm just wondering if anyone knows if they're safe to use together? I probably should have asked this before adding the Prazi Pro..


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can safely mix Prazipro and salt.


----------

